# How do you guys defrost your frozen smelt ?



## Blackdude

How do you guys defrost your frozen smelt ?

I don't trust microwave...


----------



## Rice & Beanz

Never microwave!! that will cook it....I just put the frozen smelt in a cup of luke warm water until it is soft (10mins). And just pop them into the tank....


----------



## skubasteve!

Just put the desired feeding amount into a cup of cold/warm water and let it thaw, it wont take long. You dont want to use hot water or the microwave because the food needs to be eaten raw, cooked food = bad food for your fish.

Dangit R&B, you type faster than me! I always get beat!


----------



## Leasure1

fridge the night before.


----------



## Sheppard

I find that a cup of cold water works the best


----------



## Piranha Guru

Leasure1 said:


> I find that a cup of cold water works the best


The 2 best methods IMO.


----------



## mike123

I always put it in a cup of water until it softened up.


----------



## Hater

You put the smelt on a piece of plastic or on a cup 1 or 2 hours before you feed it to your Piranhas.

Don't put it on water because the water will take some of smell away. This might cause your Piranhas to reject the smelt.

Hater


----------



## Blackdude

Hater said:


> Don't put it on water because the water will take some of smell away. This might cause your Piranhas to reject the smelt.
> Hater


I defrost the smelt with water.

The first try with smelt if his life, I try hand feeding him just for fun like I sometime do with earthworm, and didn't work, 2 day later I retry and he eat it from my hand is 5 sec !!! I was so happy


----------



## freebird21

why?? i feed mine frozen haddock all the time tear right in to it no prob!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Old dead thread.


----------

